# Jasmine and Allison Update!!



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2017)

Jasmine and Allison are getting along great but they aren't playing much.  I've been playing with their birdie toys trying to give them a hint, hint, hint!  

Jasmine will sit on my finger when I put it under her chest and has done it several times.  I have tried it with Allison and she will have no part of it.  lol

Here is a pic of them:


----------



## Iodine (May 20, 2017)

You are hanging in there Ruthanne and I think your pets are lucky.,


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2017)

Thanks Iodine.  They are such sweetie pies, I love them so much, who wouldn't?


----------



## chic (May 21, 2017)

How long did it take Danny and Allison to start playing together? Maybe they're (Jassy and Allison ) still just checking each other out. You're an excellent pet guardian. never worry. They'll work it out in their own time.


----------



## Butterfly (May 21, 2017)

Will two females bond as a male and female would?


----------



## Pattypan (May 22, 2017)

Aww. They are such beautiful girls.  I'm sure they'll become closer and more friendly in their own time.  I don't blame them for being cautious.  It's a good thing.  Thanks for sharing these pictures with us, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2017)

chic said:


> How long did it take Danny and Allison to start playing together? Maybe they're (Jassy and Allison ) still just checking each other out. You're an excellent pet guardian. never worry. They'll work it out in their own time.


Not really long.  I can't remember how long it took.  Thank you.  They sit close to each other.



Butterfly said:


> Will two females bond as a male and female would?


This is the first time I have had 2 females so I'm not sure.



Pattypan said:


> Aww. They are such beautiful girls.  I'm sure they'll become closer and more friendly in their own time.  I don't blame them for being cautious.  It's a good thing.  Thanks for sharing these pictures with us, Ruthanne!


Thanks and you're welcome.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2017)

Great photo of your girls! :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photo of your girls! :love_heart:


Thank you.  :sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2017)

They were fighting and Allison seemed po'd.  They have calmed down and seem more lovey dovey now; thank the forces that be!


----------



## Pattypan (May 31, 2017)

That's great news!  Glad to hear they're getting along.  Good for them and for you. lol. My spouse always tells me to be cautious of people that are "too friendly, too fast."  What do they want?   Obviously, parakeets feel the same way.  lol. 

Ruthanne,  I'm glad your home is a peaceful kingdom again.   They are such beautiful little critters.  Come on, look at those little faces, will ya'?


----------

